# Imitator sex



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have two varadero that should be at sexual maturity. I’ve had them for 7mo and they arrived nearly full grown. Ive heard no calling and I spotted some mild wrestling yesterday. Does this lovely look like a lady to you? I’m thinking I have a pair of females


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

Same frog.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

First pic looks female to me. Second pic is not a great angle to see to confirm with.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Females will wrestle. The top pic looks female.


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, I think I was just confirming what I already knew!

The photo is the "dominant" female. The other is more reluctant to be out in the open when I'm around, but she looks good physically.

Do you think I'm asking for trouble introducing a male without removing one of the females? The viv is an 18cube.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

dmb5245 said:


> Do you think I'm asking for trouble introducing a male without removing one of the females? The viv is an 18cube.


I don't know, but I'd be interested to hear others' experiences.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Can you guys share what you are looking at when sexing these guys?

Mark


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

Encyclia said:


> Can you guys share what you are looking at when sexing these guys?
> 
> Mark


I'm looking at girth across the hips. Could be a chubby male, but its kinda suspect that I haven't heard any calling after all this time.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

dmb5245 said:


> I'm looking at girth across the hips. Could be a chubby male, but its kinda suspect that I haven't heard any calling after all this time.


I'm not sure it is the hips, exactly; I don't know that frogs have skeletal differences between sexes like mammals have. 

I'm looking at overall shape -- the males are rectangular, the females pear-shaped; imagine drawing a male and a female using basic shapes as a starting point:

https://www.wikihow.com/Draw-Animals


----------

